# Coffee Mug



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is the other last turning from 2011. It is a coffee mug kit and glued up scraps of walnut and cherry I had laying around. It is finished with GF Woodturners Finish. Took it over to show my sister and brother who was up visiting. After I showed them I started to pack my stuff back up and couldn't find the mug. Didn't say anything but about a 1/2 hr later here come my brother with it. He said he just couldn't do it. I said do what. He said I had it stashed in my suitcase. So guess what he is going to get for his birthday.


----------



## Seenya (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks nice, Bernie. Where'd you get the kit?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

*LOL*


I coulda


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks. Yea Bill I know.

Doc I got the liner from here. Smooth Turning - Wood Coffee Mugs & Turning Project Kits


----------



## tdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Really nice Bernie.Did you get The chrome from old mugs?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

No these are new stainless steel inserts that I get from Smooth Turnings.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

That is cool


----------



## Seenya (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, Bernie. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Reading the pdf turning instructions, and this was a tough project. Great looking mug. I would have traded for it


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome Doc. He also has the instructions on his site here. http://www.smoothturning.com/downloads/mug_instructions.pdf


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Really nicely done Bernie, thanks for sharing


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

just pulling your chain Bernie....

but i gotta tell you, every time you post another great turn, I get closer.......and closer.................................and closer....................................................................and closer
and now the wife is taking notice...:no::no::no::no:




BernieW said:


> Thanks. Yea Bill I know.
> 
> Doc I got the liner from here. Smooth Turning - Wood Coffee Mugs & Turning Project Kits


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I am working hard on that Bill.:lol:


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

Woodcraft and Craft Supply USA both have these kits as well.


----------



## ladjr3552 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice. I tried a few months ago and couldn't get the hole drilled in the center.

Leo


----------

